# Paper Mache Day Four, Part One



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Oops! Evidently I saved this as a draft and it wasn't posted a few days ago as I thought. Having internet issues the last few days and planned to finish part two of this last night but once again I left my camera behind. So here it is a few days behind. 


I didn't plan to work on these today but we got about 9" of snow last night and my plans were changed at the last minute.

I was really happy with my dryer sheet bandaging. The pieces were strong and sturdy once again. I neglected to mention in the last post that paper towels are great for adding strength as they soak up a lot of paste and give you a strong layer. I often use them to patch or to speed along a project when I'm running short on time. The dryer sheets seem to have the same effect.

View attachment 193836


Using the marks to reassemble the skull

View attachment 193837


Adding paste to the dryer sheet

View attachment 193853


This is the one that really tore up. Sometimes what seems like a failure works out for the best.  Because of the way it tore, I was able to fit it back together like a jigsaw puzzle.

View attachment 193857


See it turned out pretty good

View attachment 193858


View attachment 193859


This is the duct tape wig head form. I was contemplating leaving the paper and tape inside but was worried that it might absorb moisture so out it came

View attachment 193860


Looks pretty neat from the inside

View attachment 193861


As I looked at this duct tape and foil mass I wondered if I could reuse it. It looks rougher than it did originally but it's actually much smoother because I was able to really stuff it with newspaper. It's ready for strips once again.

View attachment 193862


It's hard to see but the duct tape skulls turned out really lumpy

View attachment 193863

View attachment 193864


I started wondering if I could reuse the duct tape skulls again too. Not real pretty but I think they'll work. As with the other one, I was able to make these smoother as well.

Going to stop here as I didn't realize how many photos I have yet and also because I am missing photos of the last project I started. So I'll try to finish the second part this evening and I'm off to get started on day five!


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Never even conceived the notion of using dryer sheets! Looks like it has a favorable effect. . . I'll have to have a go with that! So far, your work's looking class A!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you!  The dryer sheets are turning better than I had even anticipated. I'm hoping to try incorporating them into a zombie head that I'm planning to start soon. 

Oh and if you decide to use them, try tearing off the straight edges. I didn't get too concerned about it as I knew that I would be covering them with a final layer of strips, but after it dries, the straight edge does stand out whereas the torn edges blend in.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for the tip! Can't wait to try this with the next project!


----------

